# 6 Way Pallets



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I run 4 way with U clips. I strap front to back with 4 straps. I can haul 40 a level 80 max on my 16 foot flat bed. Works well quick and easy. 

Now the 6 way comes into my head and I cant figure a few things out. I could increase my count to 60/120. But cant ge my head around a few things.

How do you strap them down especially since they are W clips.?
How do you work the middle hives during honey? 
How would you get that middle box off full of honey when the sides hives still have honey on.? 
My hives can weigh close to 1200 lbs sometimes full of honey so 1800 lbs with 6 on.? (swinger does not do to good over 1500).
Seems to me working the center boxes is harder and getting frames out of the center hives is more of a pain.?
If supers are on working the center boxes must be a pain and how do you pry off the stuck boxes.?
When placing in Almonds is it cheaper for the unload and placement fee's since there is 50% more hives per placement pic/trip?

Just wondering. I has me thinking and scratching my head. Please only the guys that run 6ways answer at first.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

I have had some PM's from people using 6 ways and some that have switched back to 4 ways.

I have seen a 6 way while picking up my bee's the other night. Seems you load this version just like you do 4 ways bee's facing you. I thought that they loaded from the side. Can anyone one PM me a couple pic's or plans for them.

Which way is better bee openings facing you or on the side. It makes a difference when you build them.

I was thinking of making a couple sets of them to try them out. For some first hand experiences.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

If the openings face you when you load a 6 way pallet, they were built wrong. The only advantage to 6 way pallets is that more can get on the truck if the openings face front and back of the truck, not facing you as the are loaded.

Jean-Marc


----------



## loggermike (Jul 23, 2000)

I dont run 6 ways so take this for what its worth. I once rented some hives on bottom boards to another beekeeper who did run 6 ways. We set them on their pallets(not clip pallets) to move into the almonds.I did not like trying to work the middle hives. It was a pain for me to do that. The beek told me they tend to drift out of the middle hives to the outside ones also. Now for efficiency in loading and moving there seems to be an advantage, but the drawback of working the middle hives made me go with 4 ways.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

loggermike said:


> I dont run 6 ways so take this for what its worth. I once rented some hives on bottom boards to another beekeeper who did run 6 ways. We set them on their pallets(not clip pallets) to move into the almonds.I did not like trying to work the middle hives. It was a pain for me to do that. The beek told me they tend to drift out of the middle hives to the outside ones also. Now for efficiency in loading and moving there seems to be an advantage, but the drawback of working the middle hives made me go with 4 ways.


That is what I figure also as far as working the center hives. Now the Drifting is something I would think of also. I wonder if placing the opening on the side for the out side boxes then the drift would be less. Should not affect the loading or the working the center hives but, would solve the drifting. Wish more of the 6 way people would check in. I hate reinventing the wheel.

The stacking of the trucks and moving in and out of the fields would be less work. When there is honey on them it would add a bunch so wonder if my forklift would handle a full 6 as well.

Do you know when moving in and out of almonds is it cheaper or are they still charging a fee per colony. It would be nice if it was 6 for the price of 4.


----------



## jean-marc (Jan 13, 2005)

It would be nice if it was 6 for the price of 4.[/QUOTE]

Careful with that kind of thinking. I bet I could find a bunch of growers who would want to be on that program.

Jean-Marc


----------



## ApricotApiaries (Sep 21, 2014)

I am just a little guy, scaled up to 500 hives this year. I have always had 8 framers on 4 way pallets because thats what my mentor ran. The past 5-6 years I have gone to CA and worked for a mentor who in turn has set my bees on his contracts (and paid my labor). Last year he sold his business to a guy who runs mostly 10 framers on 6 way pallets (and now has 2,000 8 framers on 4 ways thanks to the buyout). 
I have always thought 6ways seemed a little nutty. Now having worked them for a few weeks in CA, I can say I really do NOT like them. In fact, the guys whole crew doesn't care for them and from what I saw was notably happier when working 4 ways. The only guy who seemed to prefer 6 ways was the boss man who doesn't spend a whole lot of time working bees, just moving bees. But lets remember, while it seems, superficially, that you get paid to move bees, really you get paid to have GOOD bees, and if your bees are more pleasurable to work, you will have better bees. 
But that's the opinion of a novice in commercial beekeeping.


----------



## EastSideBuzz (Apr 12, 2009)

ApricotApiaries said:


> I am just a little guy, scaled up to 500 hives this year. ..... But lets remember, while it seems, superficially, that you get paid to move bees, really you get paid to have GOOD bees, and if your bees are more pleasurable to work, you will have better bees.
> But that's the opinion of a novice in commercial beekeeping.


I have had a few people PM me with your thoughts. I guess I will not try the 6 ways after all. It was a thought since I was building some new pallets and figured I would try a few 6 ways. I was worried about the weight though. I heard that 6ways full make the truck go over weight and then they leave the back end empty. In almonds if it costs per hive then it does not matter anyway.



jean-marc said:


> It would be nice if it was 6 for the price of 4. Careful with that kind of thinking. I bet I could find a bunch of growers who would want to be on that program.
> 
> Jean-Marc


I meant the paying for the unloading at the price of 4 for a pallet of 6. I guess that could flip if we were not careful.


----------

